# Boyd's Thumbhole Stocks.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with these. As we all know, most factory synthetic stocks are garbage. And I am looking to upgrade the stock on my big game rifle and was looking closely at these. I want a stock that is ergonomic (thumbholes are) and will improve accuracy. Let me know of any suggestions you all might have.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought one for my sons 7mm WSM and he loves it


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I have read a little about them, reviews are good. Do they need to be bedded? Even if they do not, would it be beneficial to bed the action?

I am trying to plan a high country hunt. I will be using a light #2 22" barreled Howa in 6.5 Creed. But the OEM stocks are flimsy and do not lend themselves to accuracy. I have decided to upgrade the stock, even if I incur a little weight. To me, a little more weight is worth it if accuracy improves. I will most likely be topping this rifle with another Burris Veracity in 5-25x. I like this scope and it is easy to use for longer range engagements.

So I started looking at stocks and the Boyd's FTW Thumbhole caught my eye.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Swampbuck 10pt on here has a few of theses stocks I know he loves them I have seen them on a few of his guns but never fired them as I'm a south paw and them thumb hole stocks don't work for a south paw shooter send him a pm he'll help you out


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think Swampbuck has a 1/2 dozen plus of thumb hole rifles, throw a pm his way and I'm sure he'll help out.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a thumb hole on my Savage 22-250 and I did bed the action on this one. The thing I like about the thumb hole is my finger ends up on the trigger the same every time I put the gun to my shoulder. Also with the thumb hole, for me anyway, it helps to keep the stock against my shoulder and I have a better grip on the rifle. It's like holding a pistol almost. Also I put a thumb hole on my 17 WSM and that helped with the accuracy on that one too. I'm thinking about getting one for the 25-06 too but I want to give the Houge stock a little more shooting time to see if it will work for me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah Skip probably should own stock in them....pun intended.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought my first rifle with one of these stocks already on it from the factory. I really like it even though at is heavier. Still hasn't stopped me from hiking a few rough miles with it!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

My buddy has a boyds on a .17 hmr. Great feeling stock and that rifle drops some nuggets down range. Not sure if the action on that one is bedded or not as he got it with the Boyds on it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GEE!! I ALMOST MISSED THIS POST-LOL*

*To say I like Boyd's stocks would be a under statement-------I do have a few and really like them ---For off hand shooting to me they can't be beat also when your calling the thumbhole is in a class all its own--Quick to aim and shoulder and steady in the shooting sticks or bi-pod and your grip is solid----I have a couple of my big game rifles set up with them also--Have them in most colors. the pepper is one of my favorite but the camo one's are real nice to---never had any problem with the stocks fitting and yes I do Bed them except for the rimfire's they just shoot good--Get use to a thumbhole and you probably never go back to a regular stock------*

Big Game

*Boyd's stocks on these rifles-------25-06 T/C Encore*

*300 WIN MAG -MODEL 70 WIN*

* 25-06 RUGER M-77*

*VARMINT-PREDATOR*

*MARLIN V-17---HMR*

*T/C CONTENDER 17 WSM*

*RUGER 10-22--17 MACH II BARREL*

*WIN M-70 222 REM*

*WIN M-70 225 WIN*

*WIN M-70 243 WIN*

*T/C ENCORE 17 REM*

*WILL BE PUTTING ONE ON MY SAVAGE A1--17 AUTO SOON--HAPPY HUNT'EN GUYS*


----------

